

Lob lowers prices - dopamean
https://www.lob.com/blog

======
thelonelygod
Last time I checked standard cards were $34 and thick were $40. Now it looks
like Standard cards are $40 and thick are $50.

So it seems that the price of business cards went up.

------
thebiglebrewski
I think Lob is awesome! I built my postcard sending service with it,
postperfect.co.

~~~
roykolak
Hey! I built one of those too! [http://postcard-pals.com/](http://postcard-
pals.com/)

 _high five_

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Dude or dudette!! Awesome!!

We should totally chat about it sometime. Are you seeing a lot of people using
it?

~~~
roykolak
Dude is correct. def! you can find me here @roykolak. No not many users, tho
just lunched it a week or so ago. You can read about the motivation here:
blog.milkshake-island.com/post/75288447289/building-for-the-right-reasons

~~~
thebiglebrewski
I really liked your blog post! Yeah literally only one person has ordered a
card from mine besides family and friends. Interesting that you're also
sending Lob a custom back, I'm just using their standard one and sending them
the data.

Mine also works on mobile, does yours?

I don't think there's much demand unfortunately for postcards that weren't
handwritten which is the sad thing.

------
dublinclontarf
Is there a comparable service that is EU/UK based?

~~~
sokoloff
Not a direct replacement for Lob (as they are targeting a different subset of
the print market), but have a look at peecho and see if they offer what you
need.

Disclaimer: I work at a company that could be considered in some ways a
competitor to lob or peecho. We don't offer what you're asking about though,
so I'm just here to help...

